# My Daughters First Dance Recital



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

Many of you probably remember when my daughter was born. Well she has really grown up in these past three years. This Saturday was her first dance recital. She was the star of the show. Before the show started all the kids were sitting with their parents and grandparents, except for my girl. She was in the middle of the floor dancing up a storm for everyone to enjoy. 

Here are some photos from the event.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 23, 2008)

OH gosh GB that is too cute!!!! 
It's awesome when they start getting into activities. Jake loves baseball, soon to start karate.... Nathan will be in t-ball next year, 
I bet Christina would LOVE to dress up like a princess and dance!


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

We just just talking about karate. I want both my kids to take that if they want to. 

Not only did she love dressing up like a tulip princess, but the grandmothers (especially my mom) were in heaven. My mom loves my brother and me, but she always wanted a girl to do all the girly things with. She now has that with my daughter.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2008)

Fantastic, GB.  I know (from 20-something years of recitals) you were bursting with pride and you have every right.  She is adorable!


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep I was definitely a proud papa


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2008)

GB said:


> We just just talking about karate. I want both my kids to take that if they want to.
> 
> Not only did she love dressing up like a tulip princess, but the grandmothers (especially my mom) were in heaven. My mom loves my brother and me, but she always wanted a girl to do all the girly things with. She now has that with my daughter.


I know just how your mom feels Gb..That is how I am with my Livi..
Rachel is just beautiful..I know she was the star of the show.
kades


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks CJ  I am pretty biased, but I think she was the cutest girl there by far.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 23, 2008)

Cute!  I love the black and white photo GB.  It's wonderful!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 23, 2008)

Lego girl just saw the pics and said, loudly and squealishly...
"MOM LOOK AT THE PRETTY PRINCESSES!!!!"


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 23, 2008)

awww that is so cute !  I know you are a proud dad .


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 23, 2008)

What great pictures.  You have every reason to be proud!


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 23, 2008)

This stuff always makes me jealous because i wnat to get married really bad and have a family of my own and i feel like it is an impossible dream to have come true. 

oh well. cute pics though. looks like she had a really fun night as did you guys


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2008)

Lt do NOT rush it. There's plenty of time.

Gb she's a living doll !


----------



## sattie (Jun 23, 2008)

Little Miss GB... how cute!!!!!


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 23, 2008)

middie said:


> Lt do NOT rush it. There's plenty of time.
> 
> Gb she's a living doll !




i know. im just bored i guess. LOL. I wont rush but i do have a goal. There is a difference.


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2008)

GB, that last photo is priceless! It's so hard to believe your tiny baby is already a little dancer! I can see you smiling ear-to-ear right now!

LT -- excellent that you have a goal and won't just rush in! words to live by.


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

The last photo is my favorite jkath. That pose just sums up my little performer perfectly.


----------



## Mama (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh how adorable!  I know you're proud!


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 23, 2008)

GB said:


> The last photo is my favorite jkath. That pose just sums up my little performer perfectly.


 i like the B&W one.


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable GB! 

Coincidentally, it was dance recital weekend for my girls too. Bugs danced all three nights Madeleine only on Friday. Enjoy GB, you will bust your buttons every single time they are on stage.


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

Alix said:


> you will bust your buttons every single time they are on stage.


Which I have a feeling will be a lot. My wife went to pick her up from school one day and Rach was "acting". DW mentioned to the school owner that maybe we should enroll her in acting classes. The owner just laughed and said Rach does not need classes. She could be the teacher


----------



## luvs (Jun 23, 2008)

she's adorable & wow! seems like she _was_ just born!


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 23, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> This stuff always makes me jealous because i wnat to get married really bad and have a family of my own and i feel like it is an impossible dream to have come true.
> 
> oh well. cute pics though. looks like she had a really fun night as did you guys


 

dont worry it will happen. It didn't happen to me until I was close to 35 years old. Than I got married and had 2 kids in a row. It's pretty tough now "lol". Enjoy your life now, because it will never be the same. but in a good way though of course "lol". I have a 2 year old and a 10 month old. prior relationships just didn't work for one reason or another. I also would waste time trying to make it work with prior relationships, one of which whom wasn't that interested in having children due to already having them. the only thing that didn't work out for me, is I don't think I fell in love with DH like the way I fell in love with some other serious relationships I was in. Love, yes....just sometimes doesn't seem like it's as powerful. I hope I don't sound mean. We have our troubles, but all and all things are pretty good.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 23, 2008)

very cute pictures. I used to be in recitals. Took Jazz and Gymnastics when I was a kid.


----------



## corazon (Jun 23, 2008)

What a sweetie she is!  It's been a while since I've seen her photo, she is growing so quickly!

My parents have photos of me that young, dancing in recitals.  Look at me now!  25 years later, I am still studying, performing and loving it (actually it becomes a bit of an addiction over time.  It's a live to dance or dance to live type of thing).

My boys are both in gymnastics.  I hope they don't get bored with it.  They love it so much now and are very good at it.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 24, 2008)

Awwwww, she is just too adorable GB!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Aww, she is cuter every time you show pics. I LOVE the bottom right!!! What a princess!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 24, 2008)

What a sweetheart - precious memories to relive a lifetime.  You can see she is loving every minute - quite a star !!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 24, 2008)

Lucky You! An arteest in the family!!!

Ah, to be that innocent again!​


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 24, 2008)

What a little doll!  You have raised a real ham there, GB!   Maybe she'll become rich and famous!!!! 

or at least, have a lot of fun along the way. She looks like she's thoroughly enjoying herself. 

Mazel Tov!


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks 

Yeah she really did enjoy herself. Each week at the end of the class her teachers would always tell me the same thing; "She is always smiling". I think she was the only girl who never came out of the class looking for her mom or dad while the class was going on. She just wanted to be in there dancing.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 24, 2008)

that is awesome, GB! Congrats to her, and to you.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2008)

HOW ADOREABLE!!!!!! 
Wow, she's growing up so fast!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics with us, GB. You've done a great job with this little princess - her self confidence and happy spirit are shining brightly. Congratulations.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 24, 2008)

It is so hard to believe that Rachel is so grown!  She is so adorable, and I'm sure she did steal the show!  Thanks for sharing her pictures!

Barbara


----------



## amber (Jun 24, 2008)

GB, that brings back such fond memories of my little girl (who is now 17). Cherish it!  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

These are GREAT GB.  I so enjoyed looking at all of them.  I made a comment on one of them - that was my favorite.  Did you see it?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 25, 2008)

Some advice from a proud Dad (2 girls/2 boys) and Grandpa (4 granddaughters and 1 grandson) - put a brick on her head and keep her small for as long as possible! Hold her, hug her, and tell her how much you love here every chance you get. They grow up WAY too fast!!! And, they become teenagers! 

Also - don't blink! You would be suprised how much they grow when you blink ....


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> These are GREAT GB.  I so enjoyed looking at all of them.  I made a comment on one of them - that was my favorite.  Did you see it?


I did see it, thanks. That was one of my favorites too


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Also - don't blink! You would be suprised how much they grow when you blink ....


I did blink once. That is how she got to be as grown up as she is.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2008)

GB, your daughter is a precious stone... so beautiful and sweet!  Take it for every moment you can - in 10 years or so she'll be a rebel! lol


----------

